# Как восстановить тазовые функции? Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста



## Адель (1 Май 2019)

Доброго времени, суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом восстановления тазовых функции. Мне сделали экстренную операцию по удалению м/п грыжи, после отказа тазовых функции по типу острой задержки мочи.  До этого 6 месяцев безуспешно лечилась уколами и таблетками. 

После операции онемение промежности сохранилось и тазовые функции не восстановились. Делаю самокатеризацию  4-5 раз в день. Прошла курс физиопроцедур: магнит, и электростимуляцию мочевого пузыря. Грыжа- 16мм L5-S1. Помогите, советом или порекомендуйте врача. Заранее огромное СПАСИБО. Прикрепила снимки заключения мрт, после операции и какие препараты пью сейчас.


----------



## La murr (1 Май 2019)

@Адель, Анна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (7 Май 2019)

Вечер добрый.  Ситуация конечно неприятная. Раз имеется напряжение мышц бедра, то вполне возможно и напряжение некоторых мышц таза и поясницы. Поэтому лично я вижу подобный путь - качественный мануальный осмотр всех этих мышц, при выявлении напряжений, уплотнений, застойной отечности, работа с ними на расслабление и улучшение местной микроциркуляции. И надежда на то, что это поможет.


----------



## Адель (8 Май 2019)

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за ответ. Была у мануального терапевта, он сказал, что ещё рано делать массаж. Сказал, что не раньше чем через два-три месяца после операции. Я считаю, что наоборот в этом может быть вся причина моих страданий, ведь все началось с напряжения этих мышц. Я конечно не врач, но могу себе представить, что будет с человеком если ему зажать одну сторону. Ещё я заметила, что нахожусь постоянно в каком-то напряженном состоянии..... встаю рано, уснуть не могу долго, что на меня вообще не похоже, Не помогает расслабится не миорелаксанты не другие средства. Я как напряженная пружина, но помимо своей воли.


----------



## AIR (8 Май 2019)

Адель написал(а):


> Была у мануального терапевта, он сказал, что ещё рано делать массаж


Если он так именно  и сказал,  то дальше и говорить нечего.. Здесь массаж не поможет. Сам мануальный терапевт должен уметь именно диагностировать состояние мышц, если нет , то и дальше ничего путного не получится.. Работать с мышцами надо не массажем, а мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.  И это не массаж.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (8 Май 2019)

Адель написал(а):


> ...я заметила, что нахожусь постоянно в каком-то напряженном состоянии..... встаю рано, уснуть не могу долго, что на меня вообще не похоже, Не помогает расслабится не миорелаксанты не другие средства. Я как напряженная пружина, но помимо своей воли.


После операции и когда что-то долго болит нервное напряжение и проблемы со сном  - это естественно. Сейчас лето, поищите себе увлечение, порадуйте себя, не все только о болячках же думать) Когда горишь чем-либо, что-то увлекает, то ты и ложишься рано и встаешь рано и спишь хорошо) В случае, если сбит режим ,нужно спать в одно и то же время ложиться примерно, в хорошо проветренном помещении, чтобы влажность воздуха была оптимальная (в районе 60 процентов, могу ошибаться, поправьте), чтобы было темно (без светильников), со временем режим сформируется, кстати, вставать тоже примерно в одно время ,даже в выходные дни, лучше потом днем прилечь, или после завтрака немого поваляться)


----------



## Адель (8 Май 2019)

Спасибо, за совет. Пытаюсь не думать, но видимо ещё не отошла от шока.... Ищу все возможности для восстановления.


----------

